# England in March



## mlpmd56 (Jan 18, 2008)

Greetings Tuggers, 
I will be going to London March 2 and staying for a week.  I will be watching the Crufts dog show in Birmingham March 5-7, and have a B & B reserved for those nights.  I am looking for advice for the 2nd through the 4th, ie where to stay and what to do in London.  I also would like recommendations where to stay on the 8th as I fly out of London/Gatwick early on Sunday the 9th so would like to be convenient to that airport.  I have read the free things to do in London, and although of course money is always an issue, I want to stay places that are SAFE (woman traveling alone) and am not opposed to spending on a great play for instance.  I think I will go see the crown jewels and the changing of the guard, but I am NOT a history buff.  I do like art museums.  Not into history and old stuff just for old stuffs sake.  (Sorry, I was an engineer before I was a doctor!  Thirty five years since I studied ANY history, and that was mandatory not voluntary!)  Tuggers are THE BEST.  Thanks in advance for the help!
Marcy
PS I have not been to Europe before.


----------



## silvib (Jan 18, 2008)

There are some excellent B & B's  just off the airport, usually the owners will take you to the airport. Then you have a number of regular hotels, just off the airport, with shuttle buses and you have 2 good airport hotels adjoining each terminal.  We've used a selection of all, depending on how much we felt like spending at the time.  The ones adjoining the terminals were always quite pricey but extremely convenient because you can go and check in then come back up to your room and wait in comfort.  If you google Gatwick airport hotels and bed and breakfasts, you'll come up with loads of info.  I'll have to look in my travel info to see if I have any names.
Re Art Museums, Tate for modern art and National Gallery for old Masters.
You say you haven't been to Europe before, have you travelled long haul before?  If not, you'll find that when you arrive you won't have a lot of energy on the 2nd to do much at all.  Sorry I can't make any suggestions about places to stay in London, it's so long since we stayed in the city.
Of course the prices are going to look very high everywhere there, given the exchange rate.


----------



## silvib (Jan 18, 2008)

I've just been browsing through a travel diary.  We stayed at the Posthouse, the Copthorn and mostly what was then called Le Meridien, adjoining the terminal, it's now called something else.  I'm sure we'd also used a B/B but can't see that.  Of course my mother-in-law used to live about 30 mins from Gatwick, so some visits were with her.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 19, 2008)

When I have flown from the states, it was always into Gatwick, and I like staying around the Victoria Station area.  The Victoria Express or the cheaper Southern rail service runs directly from Victoria Station to Gatwick Airport.  There are a lot of hotels and B&B's in the area in all price ranges.  The tube is also right there at Victoria.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 20, 2008)

*B&B near Gatwick*

Hi, I like the Gables which is near Gatwick..the staff will also bring you to the airport.   www.thegablesguesthousegatwick.co.uk  is the web site...in LOndon there are some nice places right around Victoria Station.... have you looked at Frommers or Trip advisor for current listings ? That might help.   Have fun !!!


----------



## scotlass (Jan 21, 2008)

There are lots of B & B's in Horley, most of which will take you to the airport.  This website, http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g191265-c2-Horley_Surrey_England-Hotels.html, will give you reviews.


----------

